# Don't forget tp turn your clocks back one hour tonight



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Not sure if it applies to Egypt , wether they moved it or not , but here in Lebanon we have to turn our clocks one hour back at midnight .
Just a reminder if you do in Egypt .
Stay healthy live longer , Be happy :rain: Raining in Lebanon , heavy rain...:happy:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

samertalat said:


> Not sure if it applies to Egypt , wether they moved it or not , but here in Lebanon we have to turn our clocks one hour back at midnight .
> Just a reminder if you do in Egypt .
> Stay healthy live longer , Be happy :rain: Raining in Lebanon , heavy rain...:happy:


Thanks, but we did that a few weeks ago....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

samertalat said:


> Not sure if it applies to Egypt , wether they moved it or not , but here in Lebanon we have to turn our clocks one hour back at midnight .
> Just a reminder if you do in Egypt .
> Stay healthy live longer , Be happy :rain: Raining in Lebanon , heavy rain...:happy:


Hi Samer,

Thanks for the reminder. We did turn the clocks back weeks ago in Egypt, though.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Hi Samer,
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. We did turn the clocks back weeks ago in Egypt, though.


Aha thats why when i listen to SAWT EL3ARAB they say it is 6.30pm where it is 7.30 here .
I have been listening to swat El3arab minalQahira since I was a kid , In anyway i could get it ,Here I get it on AM forgot how we did in other countries .
Salam
Samer


----------

